
Amazon to offer broadband access from orbit with ‘Project Kuiper’ constellation - _Microft
https://www.geekwire.com/2019/amazon-project-kuiper-broadband-satellite/
======
_Microft
Amazon has the advantage that Blue Origin can be their launch provider, a
capability that Bezos cleverly developed without having to justify the
expenses to any stakeholders (running a public company can suck sometimes, as
a famous business man once said about his electric car company). It has
massive funds for this enterprise as well. While they are only getting
started, I'd definitely take them seriously. Never underestimate Bezos...

SpaceX being their own launch provider has its own advantages as they could
fully utilize the cost savings of reusability. On top of that, they seem to
almost have a headstart. Two test satellites in orbit, the first batch
scheduled for about june this year. Looks good.

OneWeb has launched their first satellites already but they'd have to pay the
full price for their launches, so they're at a disadvantage here. OK-ish
outlook, I'd say. I'd still place them behind Amazon if I had to rank these
three.

I'm really curious how the satellite internet provider story will end but I'm
rooting for SpaceX. They have the most compelling vision in the long term.

Bezos seems to be more like _sweatshops-on-earth-suck-let 's-put-them-in-the-
asteroid-belt_ and frankly ... I don't like this one as much as the other.

------
kylek
>> The filings lay out a plan to put 3,236 satellites in low Earth orbit

>> Last year, SpaceX launched the first two prototype satellites for its
Starlink broadband data constellation, which is projected to grow to more than
12,000 satellites in low Earth orbit.

>> OneWeb had its first six broadband satellites launched in February, and
plans to put hundreds more in place over the next year or two

>> Telesat put its first prototype broadband satellite in low Earth orbit last
year, and plans to have hundreds more launched

Had no idea these networks would be so big. This sounds bonkers! I wonder
large these birds are and how many go up per launch?

------
kolbe
What are some economics of this? I figure each satellite costs at least $100mm
to build/deploy. I know Amazon has access to a lot of capital, but $300b is
too much even for them.

------
_xerxes_
There are other companies trying to put cell towers in space so you can use a
regular cell phone.

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/25/ubiquitilink-advance-
means...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/25/ubiquitilink-advance-means-every-
phone-is-now-a-satellite-phone/)

I don't buy that a cell phone has the power transmit to LEO even with clear
skies and line of sight, but seems interesting.

------
wes-k
I’m very hopeful about low orbit broadband. Both for more global access and to
potentially escape the current oligopoly. With a few players we may get real
competition!

------
thorwasdfasdf
I don't normally support companies like Amazon, but in this case I hope they
succeed. We really need all the competition we can get in the ISP space.

------
nickthemagicman
Is it really easier to build space internet than fight the landline Monopoly
on Earth?

~~~
foxyv
Ask Google that question. The answer is yes.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Google is just lazy. You can deploy community/muni fiber on a shoestring
budget and with volunteer help.

[https://b4rn.org.uk/](https://b4rn.org.uk/)

------
PaulHoule
Amazon has more credibility in terms of delivering big projects than the other
ones.

